# Black Wii and Red DSi announced in Japan!



## Chanser (Jun 4, 2009)

http://wii.com/jp/articles/wii-color-kuro/
http://www.nintendo.co.jp/corporate/release/2009/090604.html






























Wiimote Black: 3,800yen
Nunchuk Black: 1,800yen
Classic Controller Pro Black: 2,000yen
Classic Controller Pro White: 2,000yen

Other news:

http://dubai.2ch.net/test/read.cgi/ghard/1244087648/201-300
Software
Wii Sports Resort / June 25 / 4800 Yen
Wii Punch Out / July 23 / 5800 Yen
DS Chibi Robo / July 23 / 4800 Yen

Hardware
Wii Motion Plus / June 25 / 1500 Yen

Monster Hunter 3 Special Pack / Aug 1,2009 / 33,000 Yen
http://www.famitsu.com/game/news/1224678_1124.html


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh that is totally unfair. I want the black Wii and the red DSi, this is *totally* unfair and uncool. They better bring this over or I will *RAGE*!


----------



## jan777 (Jun 4, 2009)

HOLY SHIT BLACK WII

im gonna spray paint mine gold to celebrate


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 4, 2009)

I want that black wii so bad...


----------



## Wabsta (Jun 4, 2009)

Finally!
Time to buy myself an own wii (the wii is for everyone in my household atm).
And time to buy a DSi (I was waiting for a red one ^^)

(IF they come to europe/america)


----------



## nutella (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow! That looks so much better than I though it would.


----------



## Chanser (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh yeah Wii Sports Resort Japanese sites is up: http://www.nintendo.co.jp/wii/rztj/index.html + http://wii.com/jp/articles/wii-sports-resort/index.html

http://club.nintendo.jp/cmp/wii_sports_resort/index.html - Special blue wiimote and nunchuck for Club Nintendo members.


----------



## Domination (Jun 4, 2009)

I wonder whats the trade-in rate of wii here in singapore. It looks so... awesome! Imba! Magnificent! Cool! Artistic! I'm going to faint~

Heaven why'd you do this to me!!!!! Releasing it about four months after I bought mine!!!!! NO~

Hm, the red DSi looks good too, but never going to buy one.


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Jun 4, 2009)

WOOHOO THIS IS AWESOME!

But my guess is their unhackable wii's


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Jun 4, 2009)

I WANT THAT RED DSi!!! NUFF SAID...


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 4, 2009)

why black and red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



damn...
it gives me reason just to get a new wii and dsi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it is freaking COOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## KirovAir (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow, the black Wii is really awesome. Time to get a case replacement!


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 4, 2009)

Black Wii bundled with Monster Hunter 3!???

Holy Shit! There will be people killing each other in Japan to get one of those!


----------



## Goshogun1 (Jun 4, 2009)

That black Wii is saying, "Buy me! Buy me! Look how sleek and cool I look!" But I am not gonna spend all that money just for an aesthetic upgrade. Still looks quite nice though.


----------



## danejade (Jun 4, 2009)

The black wii looks awesome....Reminds me of the ol' revolution picies when they leaked out a couple of years ago!! Good stuff


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Jun 4, 2009)

I knew it that there's a Red DSi coming sooner or later. I just bought myself a DSi and this is what news I get?

Good thing I havent have a Wii. Perhaps I can finally buy one.


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 4, 2009)

.... I want none of those two, but they look nice at least. I'm actually content with the colors we have.


----------



## geocool (Jun 4, 2009)

OMG.... Why They Didn't give us black Wii from the beginning ??? Come On ... :'( :'(


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 4, 2009)

A little surprise~!~ what takes them so long to come out with a black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i wonder what will be the next colour for wii



			
				Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> I knew it that there's a Red DSi coming sooner or later. I just bought myself a DSi and this is what news I get?
> 
> Good thing I havent have a Wii. Perhaps I can finally buy one.



i remember you were saying there might not be any new colour coming soon


----------



## Trolly (Jun 4, 2009)

:'(.
But the black Wii looks so damn glossy and sexy. No way I'ma buy another Wii though, so I guess I'm stuck with white. Least I have my Link sticker on the front of it that makes it look smexy.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Jun 4, 2009)

Meh. I guess it's cheaper to get a new shell if you already own a Wii than buying a new one just for the color. Or the lack of, to be precise.



			
				BAHIM Z 360 said:
			
		

> I WANT THAT RED DSi!!! NUFF SAID...



"'Nuff said"? Makes no sense in this context.


----------



## Jdbye (Jun 4, 2009)

HOLY SHIT OMG.
Black Wii, finally! And more importantly, black controllers! Too bad I have a white one already... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That Monster Hunter 3 boxart looks sexy though.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jun 4, 2009)

It's the Revolution!


----------



## OSW (Jun 4, 2009)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> Fuck me gently with a chainsaw.


lol!

I dunno, about the wii... I think I'd prefer blue or green, something original 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but the black wiimote would be awesome. They should integrate motionplus into it though, otherwise I'd never buy it.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Jun 4, 2009)

That black Wii also reminds me of the one we saw in the leaked pics a couple years ago. Although it looks nice, it'll most likely be unhackable for some time. And now that OSW mentioned it, I wanna see a Blue one too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jun 4, 2009)

the black wii with the blue light looks so amazing! whats with the extra l+r buttons on the classic remotes?


----------



## Deadmon (Jun 4, 2009)

They look great! Now if only Nintendo announced this at E3 for North America too..


----------



## Nottulys (Jun 4, 2009)

I dont really giva damn about that red DSi, as it loooks ugly to me...but I wish they released that Wii here about a year or so ago when I went and bought mine.  I'll still probably get that Black Classic Pro Controller


----------



## Hardkaare (Jun 4, 2009)

Holy shit!! the black wii looks awesome!!


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 4, 2009)

i just hope this isn't some limited edition stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it will be part of their usual line-ups of colors to choose from


----------



## raulpica (Jun 4, 2009)

If my Wii will EVER go bust (which is a thing I don't hope for), that sexy black Wii is what I'll get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And about that special pack... Man, in Japan they're gonna go crazy on it


----------



## SonicRax (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh man. The Black Wii is so much sex it's almost better than sex. o_o I think I'm gonna have to get that Black CC Pro. D:


----------



## Shebang (Jun 4, 2009)

black is NOT a color  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And btw - the games matter, not the tools ...

The red dsi is plain ugly. Black is way better for the eyes.


----------



## Dark_linis (Jun 4, 2009)

red ds reminds me of a brick.


----------



## Fat D (Jun 4, 2009)

with all the new security measures, there is hardly a use for new wiis, so only the controllers and possible replacement cases are of any interest.


----------



## War (Jun 4, 2009)

YES! THEY HAVE HEARD MY PRAYERS! Now please, bring that red DSi over to NA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If not I will import 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Black Wii is meh. I kinda like the white one more, tbh.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 4, 2009)

I dont know why people are being all fussy on it not coming to the US and europe.
Just use WainiKoko's firmware downgrader and just install the 4.0U or 4.0E Firmware And BAM!!
Your wii matches your region


----------



## playallday (Jun 4, 2009)

It takes them 2 and a half years to make a new color...?


----------



## Satangel (Jun 4, 2009)

Crap, I wanted a black Wii when I bought one.... 
Now few months later they release one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CRAP!

The red DSi looks fantastic though, will buy that one if I ever buy a DSi


----------



## Sir_Shaggy (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't know why you guys are freaking over the black wii. You already can get a case replacement in many different colors. If your so nuts about the black, then mod yours black. Google 'wii console replacement case black' or 'wii console replacement shell black'


----------



## DarkCrudus (Jun 4, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> I dont know why people are being all fussy on it not coming to the US and europe.
> Just use WainiKoko's firmware downgrader and just install the 4.0U or 4.0E Firmware And BAM!!
> Your wii matches your region




whos to say there isnt better security on it? maybe they cant use wainikokos firmware downgrader


----------



## Amak (Jun 4, 2009)

At least with this Wii you can clearly see the dust it will be collecting


----------



## xvinh (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah I and just got a Wii like a week ago. Just my luck.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 4, 2009)

Aww... why did they make the DSi look slightly better... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now I have one more reason to buy one..
MUST RESIST...

Black Wii FTW.


----------



## xshinox (Jun 4, 2009)

nice. im going to import the black wiimote and nunchuck once its available on play-asia.


----------



## xvinh (Jun 4, 2009)

I see more colored Wiis in the future following black Wii: Blue Wii, Pink Wii, Green Wii, Banana Yellow Wii, Bloody Red Wii, Silver Wii... Maybe if we wait a little bit, these colors will come up. BTW, why does Nintendo keep releasing upgraded version of their consoles? It makes me - the first version ones owner - feel like I've been used as a test subject, was left out after they got my money.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 4, 2009)

xvinh said:
			
		

> I see more colored Wiis in the future following black Wii: Blue Wii, Pink Wii, Green Wii, Banana Yellow Wii, Bloody Red Wii, Silver Wii... Maybe if we wait a little bit, these colors will come up. BTW, why does Nintendo keep releasing upgraded version of their consoles? It makes me - the first version ones owner - feel like I've been used as a test subject, was left out after they got my money.



That's their marketing strategy, I learned about that yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sorry man


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 4, 2009)

geocool said:
			
		

> OMG.... Why They Didn't give us black Wii from the beginning ??? Come On ... :'( :'(



my point exactly, at launch they had pictures of both colours and only now they release the black colour.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




how much do you want to bet on how long this takes to get to europe? lol

this also makes me angry as i wanted a black Wii at launch when they were first announced and i was forced to buy a white, dam you nintendo!


----------



## X D D X (Jun 4, 2009)

OMFG, That looks AMAZING! I want one so badly!!!
The DSi doesn't look too bad either.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 4, 2009)

that black Wii

i just wanna....


----------



## mario5555 (Jun 4, 2009)

For everyone's enjoyment, some stuff I had lying around and thought would be interesting viewing.    Some of the pics came from here a long time ago, btw.  Enjoy.


----------



## lilkerv90210 (Jun 4, 2009)

why does japan get all the best stuff first


----------



## Zaiga (Jun 4, 2009)

Aw man, that black Wii looks so cool.. I wish I could get one. Guess I'll settle for the black controllers.


----------



## Finishoff (Jun 5, 2009)

Yay new colors rather then the dull white color. I would trade my Blue DSi in a heartbeat for the red DSi D:


----------



## ENDscape (Jun 5, 2009)

That black wii looks sexy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Although I would prefer it to have red lights.


----------



## da_head (Jun 5, 2009)

wow that black wii looks sexy o.o

to bad wii sucks.


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 5, 2009)

What the- Am I the only one who thought that the Classic Controller Pro was a PS3 controller?


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow, that red DSi looks quite FABULOUS.

If it ever comes over to NA, I'll pick one up.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 5, 2009)

http://kotaku.com/5279034/nintendo-has-no-...nce-for-america

Damnit Reggie, do it!! D:


----------



## Splych (Jun 5, 2009)

The Black Wii looks okay... They should just the blue light... Maybe... Red? Or even... Another color xDD


----------



## Smartpal (Jun 5, 2009)

The Wii looks so awesome.... *drools*


----------



## DrYHeLL (Jun 5, 2009)

OSW said:
			
		

> Shiro786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...ever?


----------



## Defiance (Jun 5, 2009)

The black Wii would look so much cooler with red LEDs...  But still pretty cool, nonetheless.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 5, 2009)

oh well i got a black wii(case mod)


----------



## oliebol (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow... Looks awesome


----------



## Sga (Jun 5, 2009)

The DSi is looking good , like the Black Wii , but I think the black Wii will be un-hackable


----------



## Technik (Jun 5, 2009)

mario5555 said:
			
		

> For everyone's enjoyment, some stuff I had lying around and thought would be interesting viewing.    Some of the pics came from here a long time ago, btw.  Enjoy.




Wow the different colors look almost like it was ready to ship and be released to the public. Why did they ditch the different colors?
And i dont really think they changed anything from the black wii that was shown before the actuall wii was released and the one we see now. 

Stupid Ninty


----------



## raing3 (Jun 5, 2009)

The black Wii looks very nice, oh how much I wish I had one. Not too sure about the red DSi though I think I'd prefer a black one of those over a red one as well. The pictures of the different coloured Wii consoles look awesome.


----------



## shasta588 (Jun 5, 2009)

quick question I wan't to import the black wii but will I be able to change the regon?


----------



## Jackreyes (Jun 5, 2009)

Ok... so people are saying the Black Wii will be 'unhackable'
Do they mean modchip-wise... or Twilight Hack etc.
Because... they'll make new modchips...
And, well, the Wii itself shouldn't be any less hackable from the point of the Twilight Hack unless there is a firmware update... which... would affect all Wii's so... stop worrying all the time.

Both do look nice.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 5, 2009)

We got Bannerbomb now, that works on any System Firmware for Wii.


----------



## N.O.504boi (Jun 6, 2009)

Why dont you guys just get Talismoon's case mod Black Katana? Its the one I use and it comes with Interchangeable gate lights. (red,blue, and green)
Its a high quality case and I've had it for about a year or 2 now and looks better than that black wii because its black chrome. 

Black Chrome Katana

and all those other case colors yall have been looking at are available and have been available for years (the solid case colors are even cheaper on ebay)...unless your paranoid about losing your warranty I dont see why not simply buy a case mod.







 .....wow I think this is the first time ive posted on gbatemp in years


----------



## Fat D (Jun 6, 2009)

Jackreyes said:
			
		

> Ok... so people are saying the Black Wii will be 'unhackable'
> Do they mean modchip-wise... or Twilight Hack etc.
> Because... they'll make new modchips...
> And, well, the Wii itself shouldn't be any less hackable from the point of the Twilight Hack unless there is a firmware update... which... would affect all Wii's so... stop worrying all the time.
> ...


It is not "unhackable" per se, but thanks to new protective measures not related to the system menu, there are difficulties in installing softmods, for which some fixes exist, and custom boot2s like bootmii, which will never work without Nintendo's private key. And if we get that, it will likely be too dubious legally to distribute.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 6, 2009)

N.O.504boi said:
			
		

> Why dont you guys just get Talismoon's case mod Black Katana? Its the one I use and it comes with Interchangeable gate lights. (red,blue, and green)
> Its a high quality case and I've had it for about a year or 2 now and looks better than that black wii because its black chrome.
> 
> Black Chrome Katana
> ...



not everyone knows how to case mod a Wii


----------



## ShigeruTR (Jun 6, 2009)

OMG,Black *Wii* EPIC WIN!
Why it announced after selling millions? (Don't worry , I knew probably)


----------



## WB3000 (Jun 6, 2009)

I think import one of the wiimotes. LED mods would really look slick.


----------



## MRCOOLGH (Jun 7, 2009)

i think the black wiimote has motion plus built in. if you look at the price of the black one versus the white one its obviously proves it has it built in.


----------



## Fat D (Jun 7, 2009)

MRCOOLGH said:
			
		

> i think the black wiimote has motion plus built in. if you look at the price of the black one versus the white one its obviously proves it has it built in.


I thought 3800 Yen was the price of the original white one as well...


----------



## PettingZoo (Jun 8, 2009)

Sweet, I like the new sleek designs for the Wii Classic Controller. Though wasn't the Wii already black (When it was called the "Nintendo Revolution" at E3 2006)? Because I remember seeing it on the E3 2006 DVD (And on the cover for the DVD its self) ;_;


----------



## Fat D (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes, the original Revolution prototype as shown by Iwata and in some clips was a black console.


----------



## ften (Jun 10, 2009)

Finally black Nunchuk cords! It's been annoying the hell out of me for over a year that everything elses was on my Wii was black, but the cords. 
The black classic controller is nice too.
-FTen


----------



## DsHacker14 (Jun 26, 2009)

Will the classic controller pro and red dsi come out in US? And is the red dsi shiny like dslite or still the same like the black and white dsi? Cuz in the picture it looks kind of shiny >_>


----------



## thebigboss14 (Jul 10, 2009)

wow I lucky because I haven't buy the Wii becuase that black one took my attention so bad now I want one but with red LEDs it will look better but what can we do. The DSi is not bad but I have my black one already so I will just buy the red protection case that I saw on these website it looks really cool with my black DSi.
here is a pic:


----------

